# How to silence Shower pump.



## ryan-neil (30 Aug 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone have any idea how to silence a shower pump, it is in the hotpress which backs onto the main bedroom, anytime someone uses a tap its like a small plane taking off. I was thinking of boxing it will with 12mm mdf.

Thanks


----------



## car (30 Aug 2007)

Ive got the same thing, I asked someone in the know and they said theres very little you can do as its the vibrations that run though the floor are the cause most of the noise, he said silent running ones are available but are costly.  Id love to hear if someone else has a solution though.


----------



## themetunegal (30 Aug 2007)

Hello,

We placed some thin cork sheets under the pump (the pump was just sitting on the floor of the hotpress so lifted and inserted cork sheets) and put a cork sheet beside the wall to which the pump was closest and that significantly reduced the noise.

Also, we only use the pump when using the shower (i.e. turn it on and off) and this works well. The general water pressue in the house is good, so no need for pump to handbasins / sinks etc. 

You can get the cork sheets from woodies or similar outlets and they are very cheap.


----------



## ryan-neil (30 Aug 2007)

Thanks, will try this today.


----------



## car (30 Aug 2007)

Does it not have to be secure to the floor?  Ryan if you have to take up the pump and secure it back down, can you let us know how you get on? cheers.


----------



## ryan-neil (30 Aug 2007)

Hi,

My Monsoon pump actually comes with rubber feet attached to it, And just sits on the floor, the weight i assume keeps it in place.


----------



## z109 (30 Aug 2007)

Kingspan insulation is quite good at providing sound insulation. As it's rigid, you can build a box to surround the pump. Not sure if there are implications about the pump overheating, so you probably want to leave some airholes (at the top).


----------



## nai (31 Aug 2007)

neoprene sheets (or machine mounts) between pump and floor should help - you could also box it in but be careful about overheating the pump - presume it needs to draw air to self cool ?

you can get neoprene sheets/mounts on www.radionics.ie


----------



## mickpyrmont (6 Aug 2008)

Do most Water Pump allow you to simply turn them off-do they have a switch? The noise from mine is waking me.
In my aparmtent the pump comes on when i use either a hot or cold tap


----------



## zohan (6 Aug 2008)

I have the same problem. There is no switch to turn off the pump. It is keeping us up at night,  for example when we put the washing machine on at night. A pane taking off is a good description !!

Is it possible to get a switch installed? I wouldn't mind the noise if it was just on when necessary for showers etc. I don't want to pay for a electrician out only to find out its not possible.


----------



## ljsd (7 Aug 2008)

Our pump has a switch in the hotpress, I thought it was the norm. The pump is only  on for the showers, so the noise isnt a major problem.  Water pressure in the bathrooms ie basins and bath is fine without the pump, not sure why you would need it for everything.


----------



## johnnyg (7 Aug 2008)

We just plugged our monsoon pump into a socket, so you might need to get it rewired, if you didn't buy the pump yourself, then the builder might have gone for the basic type which are quite noisey!!! If your water pressure is sufficient, then there would be no need for a pump to the taps, washing machine..


----------



## mickpyrmont (7 Aug 2008)

Checked last night, no switch, hard wired to an electrical box so looks like im stuck with it on full time. Dont know why it is hooked up to the cold aswell, the apartment is only on the 3rd floor so presumably there would be enough water pressure. Its a rented prop so not going to go to the expense of changing it, will try the cork under it and wrapping it in insulation to see if it makes it any less noisey


----------



## zohan (7 Aug 2008)

Yea, my pump comes on EVERY time a tap is turned / toilet flushed / washing machine turned on. Its doing my head in. 
I'm going go get an electrician to add a switch. I'm sure its not a big job to do this. 
Thanks for the head up.


----------



## SACK (7 Aug 2008)

It wouldnt be a big job to DIY the switch yourselves, I'm no electrician but usually these things come with little packet of instructions with pictures, if you buy the switch in a traditional electrical shop with an old guy in a brown coat with glasses he'll give you a quick lesson in how to install it.  If you get it in woodies or b&q dont expect any help. The other thing you could do expecially if it only bothers you at night is find the circuit breaker that controls the pump on the fuse board and switch it off every night, as long as there arent too many other appliances on this circuit it wont affect you (you will be asleep without any aeroplane noises to wake you up). If you are really lucky it might be the only appliance on the circuit (I doubt it) and you can use the circuit breaker as a normal switch and only switch it on when needed. To find out which cricuit breaker operates which appliances and sockets simply make sure that the appliances are running and switch off the circuit breakers one at a time and see what happens, sometimes they are labelled. Oh! and make sure that you tell anyone who is on a computer what you are doing before you go near the circuit breakers.
When I shared a flat with a friend sometimes I used to fall asleep with the radio on rather than confront me he used to get up and switch off the circuitbreaker if he couldnt sleep.


----------



## zohan (7 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the tip sack. I've already checked out the circuit board - unfortunately the bedroom and en-suite lights are on the same switch - I don't think the gf would like crashing into the wall on the way to the loo in the middle of the night 
Will look into the self install  - but I think I might go with a professional for this one. Would probably need one after i attempt it anyhow. Experience has thought me I'm not the best with electrics.


----------



## shergars (8 Aug 2008)

it is the nature of the beast I'm afraid


----------



## Pope John 11 (8 Jun 2009)

Any update on how to solve the noisy shower issues, from previous posters


----------



## Pope John 11 (9 Jun 2009)

nai said:


> neoprene sheets (or machine mounts) between pump and floor should help - you could also box it in but be careful about overheating the pump - presume it needs to draw air to self cool ?
> 
> you can get neoprene sheets/mounts on www.radionics.ie


 
Anyone have tried the attached website for solving pump noise issues?


----------

